# Poudriere bulk builds sometimes take two attempts



## kjpetrie (Oct 24, 2019)

This morning three packages failed to build and another four were skipped. The failed packages were devel/icu, devel/pcre2 and www/py-requests-toolbelt. I ran poudriere bulk manually and the seven packages were all built on the second run. This is not the first time failed builds have been corrected by a second run.

Would I be right in thinking this suggests poudriere had got the order for building these packages wrong and that this could reflect missing information on build requirements in the ports concerned?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2019)

Post the failing build logs so we can see why they failed. Please use something like misc/pastebinit as these logs are typically rather large.


----------



## kjpetrie (Oct 24, 2019)

icu-65.1,1.log
pcre2-10.33.log
py36-requests-toolbelt-0.8.0_1.log


----------



## shkhln (Oct 24, 2019)

> c++: error: unable to execute command: Killed
> …
> build of devel/icu | icu-65.1,1 ended at Thu Oct 24 10:01:13 BST 2019





> Child process pid=94630 terminated abnormally: Killed
> …
> build of www/py-requests-toolbelt | py36-requests-toolbelt-0.8.0_1 ended at Thu Oct 24 10:01:14 BST 2019



Not enough RAM?


----------



## kjpetrie (Oct 24, 2019)

This VM has over 4GB RAM, but with 8 processors building in parallel maybe that's not enough for every eventuality. It's possible, I suppose. The simultaneous failure of two builds could suggest a resource problem. It certainly suggests an external cause rather than a problem in the ports themselves, come to think of it.


----------

